# Casual OCBD



## the man (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello all, going to college in the fall and I want some shirts. I don't want a shirt with a long tail. I want something trim. What are some good shirts that don't have to be tucked in?

Thanks


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

1. If you don't want to tuck in, this may not be the place for you
2. Try LL Bean Signature, Lands End Canvas, Brooks Brothers' collegiate line or J Crew


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Any OCBD is going to look sloppy untucked. Since that's the look you seem to be going for, what difference does it make how the shirt fits overall?


----------



## J'sCrew (Mar 20, 2010)

Ralph Lauren custom fit is good and is not too long to wear untucked, so is Rugby and J crew but I prefer the first two


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

LLBean trim fit OCBD cost less than $50, and are no iron. I just got one to try and am very happy with it. The tail isn't too long.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I think the important thing is which sleeve cuff functions best as a napkin/tissue. This is crucial to pulling off the "untucked" look.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Indeed, T.E! Won't be long now before someone is making a BD out of that cloth they use to make oversize restaurant napkins, the kind that don't stain, don't rip, don't really absorb anything and come in black.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

This shouldn't really be too hard - buy whatever ocbd you like, take it to your tailor, and have the tailor cut off the tails and do a straight hem. I'd guess cutting off the tails and doing a straight hem should cost something like $10 a shirt.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Ouch!

So apparently I'm in the minority here, but I have no problem with wearing an untucked OCBD casually.

In fact an untucked OCBD with shorts and topsiders is my usual summer sunday afternoon-evening, read papers, buy meat, fire up grill, drink beer, watch baseball get up.

Apologies if this is trad heresy, though I bet I could find some old pictures on heavy tweed jacket to back me up on this point.


as for the OPs question, I'd suggest finding a BB OCBD and wearing it till it's soft and nearing retirement, then wearing it casually.
Failng that, check through all the Crew/BeanSig/LECanvas/Rugby offerings and buy the cheapest, because it won't last long.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

What a bunch of grannies, tut-tutting over a guy who wants to wear his shirt untucked now-and- then while he's at college. 

On the cover of Take Ivy there's a guy wearing his OCDB untucked. Maybe when the book comes out you can all buy copies and have a book-burning.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, but that same book shows a short tail isn't necessary to wear it untucked. I'll accept it with shorts (and I've done it), but generally I'd rather tuck them into chinos.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I prefer a slim fitting OCBD (BB) for wearing with shorts in the summer as for the more fitted look appears less sloppy while untucked.

I concur that in most contexts an OCBD with trousers looks better tucked in. However, even untucked you will probably appear better dressed than most of your peers.:cool2:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Agreed, _please_ tuck in when wearing long pants. It'll make you look a thousand times better.

Personally, I never tuck in with shorts (though I usually only wear polos, madras and linen shirts with shorts).


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

JakeLA said:


> What a bunch of grannies, tut-tutting over a guy who wants to wear his shirt untucked now-and- then while he's at college.
> 
> On the cover of Take Ivy there's a guy wearing his OCDB untucked.


I'll bet he wasn't worried about the length of his shirttails, though.

Attitude is everything.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Topsider said:


> I'll bet he wasn't worried about the length of his shirttails, though.
> 
> Attitude is everything.


It certainly is, but until some people get over the idea that as long as what you're wearing conforms to some "code" they'll never get around to talking a deep breath, smiling and projecting that attitude that makes such concerns appear to vanish.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

You can buy a U.S.-made Brooks Brothers extra slim-fit OCBD (solid or striped) and then have the tails hemmed straight at a tailor. (They could also probably take it in a bit, if it's not quite tailored enough.) As an extra benefit, you'll get a nice collar roll. Mercer is willing to shave 2 inches off their shirt bodies for a bit extra. Great collar, but depending on your shape, that might not be trim enough.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'd suggest finding a BB OCBD and wearing it till it's soft and nearing retirement, then wearing it casually.


I buy some of my BB OCBDs about one inch longer in the sleeve and 1/2 inch larger in the neck than I would buy for an actual dress shirt. I use these larger shirts for casual wear and accordingly don't iron them (that's why I get them slightly larger). An old, voluminous, soft BB OCBD (in the regular, must iron oxford cloth) is a great pleasure in life.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> I buy some of my BB OCBDs about one inch longer in the sleeve and 1/2 inch larger in the neck than I would buy for an actual dress shirt. I use these larger shirts for casual wear and accordingly don't iron them (that's why I get them slightly larger). An old, voluminous, soft BB OCBD (in the regular, must iron oxford cloth) is a great pleasure in life.


 Funny, my more casual OCBDs are all 15.5 as opposed to 16, and frequently 34 instead of 35 in the sleeves. I like the closer fit in the shoulders and chest for casual/non-top button-fastened wear


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*The TriBeCa Uniform*



Topsider said:


> Any OCBD is going to look sloppy untucked. Since that's the look you seem to be going for, what difference does it make how the shirt fits overall?


Yes, I struggle with this one, too. With multiple visits to Daughter #1, who's living in lower Manhattan for the past two years, I couldn't help but note the trend. Of course, it isn't your father's (or MY) OCBD. The tails are much shorter, worn with ill-fitting jeans and often our beloved Kenneth Cole Snow Shoes. It makes me laugh, though, as the dude is often a young attorney or banker, with gorgeous gal (who actually did dress up!) on his arm.
On a related note, PRL is selling rumpled OCBDs at Lord and Taylor for $60, and they are EXACTLY like my BB Maker's well-worn editions after they are put through the washer-dryer. But that's just me.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Yes, I struggle with this one, too. With multiple visits to Daughter #1, who's living in lower Manhattan for the past two years, I couldn't help but note the trend. Of course, it isn't your father's (or MY) OCBD. The tails are much shorter, worn with ill-fitting jeans and often our beloved Kenneth Cole Snow Shoes. It makes me laugh, though, as the dude is often a young attorney or banker, with gorgeous gal (who actually did dress up!) on his arm.
> On a related note, PRL is selling rumpled OCBDs at Lord and Taylor for $60, and they are EXACTLY like my BB Maker's well-worn editions after they are put through the washer-dryer. But that's just me.


I just checked the website for Lord and Taylor and did not find the rumpled PRL OCBDs. Do you happen to know if it is in-store only? Thanks.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Good question. I don't follow them on-line, but I can vouch for a GREAT selection at the store near Princeton, NJ. (Come to think of it, Macy's had a bunch at the same mall, and these are "C" level versions of the flagship stores.) To the point, though--buy the BB version as a dress shirt, wear it to death, spill a few cups of Starbucks on it, machine wash, and voila.


----------



## the man (Aug 15, 2010)

went to Jcrew and bought 3 OCBDs. Brooks Brothers is too big and long. Don't want to take it to a tailor because I don't want to spend a lot of money for a casual shirt. Thanks for the advice but the Jcrew shirts fit well for me and they are cheaper than most.


----------



## ButtondownMind (Sep 24, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Ouch!
> 
> "So apparently I'm in the minority here, but I have no problem with wearing an untucked OCBD casually.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Not terrible advice on this subject here:
https://thedailyprep.blogspot.com/


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Quay said:


> ^ Indeed, T.E! Won't be long now before someone is making a BD out of that cloth they use to make oversize restaurant napkins, the kind that don't stain, don't rip, don't really absorb anything and come in black.


... and slide right off your lap :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Quay said:


> ^ Indeed, T.E! Won't be long now before someone is making a BD out of that cloth they use to make oversize restaurant napkins, the kind that don't stain, don't rip, don't really absorb anything and come in black.


You say that like it's a bad thing!


----------



## twon12 (Aug 30, 2010)

Try Nordstroms Rack for some below average prices.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

The Bass outlet stores have some good casual OCBDs that can be worn untucked and they only run about $20 so you can stock up without breaking the bank.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Whatever you do, DO NOT get an OCBD hemmed straight across the bottom. Straight hems are for entirely different, more modern types of shirts, and they would be totally out of place on OCBDs. (I also find the straight hem aesthetically unpleasing, because it draws attention to the fact that the shirt is untucked. It makes it look too "carefully casual.")

To pull of the untucked OCBD, it's best to wear shorts, as others have mentioned. Otherwise, look for a particularly short tail. Lands End Canvas looks pretty short to me, though I haven't actually worn their oxfords. I do wear their chambray workshirt, which has never been tucked in, and never will be. The length is just right. It's also best to wear an untucked oxford with khakis rather than jeans. A good rule of thumb is to dress down your khakis and dress up your jeans. For example, you might wear:

1) Sockless Jack Purcells, khakis, an untucked OCBD with the sleeves rolled twice, two buttons undone, and a grey t-shirt underneath (please avoid white);
2) Alternatively, you might wear indigo jeans with an OCBD under a camel-colored, merino v-neck, and Alden LHS moccasins with argyle socks. 

Both would be great casual looks that will help distinguish you from the crowd of men who wear nothing but jeans and untucked, striped shirts.


----------



## the man (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks. I bought some ocbds at Jcrew. The only thing I don't really like is the collar. The collars aren't that firm. Are Polo's button downs more firm?


----------



## dionattilio (Feb 24, 2009)

I have some PRL Custom fit. These might fit the bill cut wise, but the collars are crappy compared to something like BB. Maybe go BB trad fit with a smaller collar size.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just go with the Brooks. Slim fit, Extra Slim Fit, whatever fits you. The collars are infinitely superior. I think Lands End (not canvas) have decent collars, and I've seen claims that Rugby's are pretty good


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

Try Lands' End. I've never tried the Canvas line, but the regular OCBDs have a nice firm collar, and the Canvas OCBDs have a shorter hem. Worth a shot.

-k


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Lands' End.


----------

